# Supplier Needed - Pocket Sized Texas Flag



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got a job coming up where they want a Texas flag on the sleeve, and I'd much rather order a transfer than burn 3 more screens. I normally order my transfers from Xit, but they don't have anything that would work. Does anybody know where I can get a pocket/sleeve sized Texas flag stock transfer?

Thanks!


----------



## carolhavens (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you found Texas flag transfers yet? I have a customer wanting both US and Texas flags on the sleeve. I've emailed a few transfer companies but no luck so far.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

thewildside.com has this transfer, you can always cut out just the flag, hope this helps you out.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

springhillwholesale.com has this one, cut out just the flag


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

we sometimes have to improvise to please the customer


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

you cut out flag for sleeve then try to upsell the leftover image as a back print or a bandana


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

springhillwholesale.com


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

proworld.com


----------

